# Looking For a Form to Audit E&M levels



## Mrs.Hall

I have heard that there is a form/checklist type thing that CMS has that you can use to audit Evaluation and Management Levels to make sure providers are billing the right level. Is this true and where can I find such a form/worksheet?[/SIZE]


----------



## JWESS

*Form*

I AM A VIRGINIA PROVIDER AND MY CARRIER IS TRAILBLAZER BUT I WOULD SAY WILL BE THE SAME FOR EVERONE. HOPE THIS HELPS SEE LINK BELOW. THANKS NICOLE WESSELL, CPC

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Job Aid/coding pocket reference.pdf


----------



## tadavis

I think I found my on the CMS websight --look for E&M worksheet form F-13


----------



## scottshar

*E/M Audit Tool*

I've have a user-friendly E/M audit tool that is also easy for the providers to understand.  You can call me at 509-247-2268 and I can fax you a copy if you like.

Sharla Scott, CPC
President, AAPC Spokane Local Chapter


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Ms. Hathaway, 

If you are specifically looking for a CMS tool, try:

www.donself.com

You will locate "Audit tool-Used by Medicare" by scrolling down.  I find Don's tools extremely helpful and informative; not to mention he has a hint of humor.


----------



## codegirl0422

www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/providers.nsf
highmarkmedicareservices.com/partb/reference/pdf/scoresheets/8985.PDF
http://www.msbcbs.com/emsr
http://www.emuniversity.com/


----------



## michellebrewer

Can you please fax me a copy at 707-646-4641


----------



## kte01a

I am an auditor in SC who is part of a department that audits the professional charges of over 500 physicians.  Would you like to see a copy of the audit sheet we use?


----------



## tina mincey

*Audit tool*

Can you please fax me a copy of your audit tool?
770-297-5022

Thanks
Tina


----------



## FTessaBartels

*This post is 2 years old !!!!*

Please note that the original post was in 2008.  The person who offered to send an audit tool may no longer be a member, may no longer be at the same employer, etc.

Then again, she may still be there and willing to fax it to you.  Her post asks that you call her directly.


----------



## mgutirob

*Texas Medicaid E/M Documentation Guidelines*



Good Afternoon to all:

I would like to know if there is anyone out there who lives in the state of Texas who might be able to assist me with obtaining the correct website so that I can access Medicaid Evaluation and Management Documentation Guidelines.

I am going to be reviewing services for New Patient Office visits where the documentation does not support the level of service and the provider(s) have up-coded.  I need state guidelines so that I can provide my citations.

I have been searching the website for the last hour and unfortuately, I am not having any luck.  Any help from a fellow Texas Auditor would be greatly appreciated!  

Sincerely,

Carla M. Rivera, CPC
Senior Auditor
Email: crivera@hcrs-inc.com

Cell Phone:  410-948-6585


----------



## precerts2008

scottshar said:


> I've have a user-friendly E/M audit tool that is also easy for the providers to understand.  You can call me at 509-247-2268 and I can fax you a copy if you like.
> 
> Sharla Scott, CPC
> President, AAPC Spokane Local Chapter


would you mind faxing me a copy of this also.....314-286-1878


----------



## CINDYCODER

I would  thank you


----------



## rcbaker

Hello
Do you still have the audit tool, if so can you email me a copy at rolunda@hotmail.com.


----------



## kortu01

We use this in NJ:

https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/em/pdf/scoresheets/8985.pdf


----------



## Brenda N. Brown

*Audit Tool Request*



scottshar said:


> I've have a user-friendly E/M audit tool that is also easy for the providers to understand.  You can call me at 509-247-2268 and I can fax you a copy if you like.
> 
> Sharla Scott, CPC
> President, AAPC Spokane Local Chapter



Please send me a copy of the EM Audit tool at (440-627-2913)
Thanks Brenda Brown, Coding Director of MedData


----------

